# اساله حول مفهوم الخلاص في المسيحيه



## -مهاجر- (29 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا ارجو الا تاخذو كلامي اساءه لكم او لدينكم


السؤال الاول : اليس موت الناسوت علي الصليب ليفدي العالم ظلم له حيث يكفر خطايا لم يرتكبها؟

السؤال الثاني: لماذا نرث خطيئة ابينا ادم اليس هذا ظلم لنا ؟


السؤال الثالث:لماذا لم يغفر الله لنا خطيئتنا دون الفداء بالاعتزار له والتوبه والندم علي ما فعلنا ؟

ارجو ان ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مارس 2011)

*البعض يقولون لماذا لا يغفر الله الخطية بناءً على طلب الإنسان بدون آلام الصليب ومعاناته. ونحن نجيبهم: أن الله إذا غفر بدون قصاص كامل للخطية يكون كمن يتساوى عنده الخير والشر. وإذا كان الغفران هو علامة لرحمته فأين قداسته الكاملة كرافض للشر إن لم تأخذ الخطية قصاصاً عادلاً؟



نحن نفهم أن الله يقول أنا أغفر لكم. لكنى أغفر لمن يدرك قيمة الغفران أن ثمنه غالى جداً؛ ولمن يقبل نعمة الشفاء من الخطية بفعل التجديد والتطهير الذى يعمله الروح القدس.



ما الفائدة أن مريضاً يطلب من الطبيب أن يسامحه على مرضه دون أن يطلب منه الشفاء؟!! الأجدر بالمريض أن يطلب من الطبيب أن يشفيه بكل الأدوية الضرورية. وهكذا لا يكفى طلب المغفرة من الله بدون وجود سبب للمغفرة، بل يلزم طلب المغفرة على حساب دم المسيح وطلب الشفاء وقبول تعاطى الدواء الذى يمنحه الطبيب السماوى وهو تجديد الطبيعة بالمعمودية وممارسة الأسرار المقدسة. والكتاب يقول عن شفاء مرض لذة الخطية التى دفع ثمنها السيد المسيح "الذى بجلدته شفيتم" (1بط2: 24).



وقيل أيضاً أنه "مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا مِلنا كل واحد إلى طريقه والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا" (أش53: 5،6). 



الإنسان يشعر أن ثمن خلاصه مدفوع، وأن السيد المسيح اشتراه بدمه. فلم يعد ملكاً لنفسه. وأنه قد دُفن مع المسيح وصُلب معه فى المعمودية. فحينما تأتى الخطية وتقول له خذ نصيبك من المتعة، يقول لها أين هو نصيبى من لذة الخطية؟! هل الميت له نصيب فى ذلك؟!! لهذا يقول القديس بولس الرسول "احسبوا أنفسكم أمواتاً عن الخطية ولكن أحياءً لله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (رو6: 11). فالإنسان يرى أن خطيته قد دُفع ثمنها لكى ينال الغفران.



يأتيه الشيطان ويقول له إرتكب الخطية مرة أخرى. فيجيبه: كيف ذلك؟!! هذه الخطية ثمنها غالى.. الغفران مدفوع الثمن بالكامل. لأن "أجرة الخطية هى موت" (رو6: 23).



فالموت الذى أستحقه أنا، المسيح مخلصى دفع ثمنه بالكامل. الإنسان يخجل من نفسه كلما ينظر إلى الصليب ويشعر بالخزى، يحتقر نفسه.. يكره نفسه.. يكره النفس التى تطالب بالخطية وبلذتها.. يبكت نفسه ويقول فى مقابل هذه اللذة الرخيصة العابرة قد جُلد المسيح الذى أحبنى بالسياط وسمر بالمسامير. إذاً فكل لذة محرَّمة يقبلها الإنسان قد دفع ثمنها السيد المسيح بالجلدات الحارقة فى جسده المبارك تلك التى احتملها فى صبر عجيب وهو برئ.



فإذا تجاهلنا العدل الإلهى.. فما الداعى للصليب أصلاً؟.. ما لزومه؟ هل الصليب مجرد تمثلية لكى يظهر لنا السيد المسيح محبته فقط؟!! ثم ما معنى كلمة "الفداء"؟ حينما يقول "ليبذل (المسيح) نفسه فدية عن كثيرين" (مت20: 28) أو "الذى بذل نفسه فدية" (1تى2: 6). هل أصبحت كلمة الفداء كلمة ليس لها معنى؟



والعجيب أن البعض يرفضون أن يقدم الفادى نفسه فى موضع الخاطئ. أى يضع نفسه فى مكان الخاطئ بينما الكتاب واضح إذ يقول أشعياء النبى"والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا" (أش53: 6) وقال يوحنا المعمدان "هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم" (يو1: 29). ويقول أيضاً أشعياء النبى "جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم" (أش53: 10). وفى رسالته الأولى يقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول "عالمين أنكم أفتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى… بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب" (1بط1: 18-19) ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول إن "المسيح إفتدانا من لعنة الناموس إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا" (غل3: 13). ويقول "قد أشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله فى أجسادكم وفى أرواحكم التى هى لله" (1كو6: 20). ويقول "إذ محا الصك الذى علينا فى الفرائض الذى كان ضداً لنا وقد رفعه من الوسط مسمراً إياه بالصليب" (كو2: 14).



ماذا يعنى تمزيق صك الدين الذى كان علينا؟ إلا إيفاء الدين تماماً بالصليب. فلماذا نحسب الدين إهانة للمخلص المحبوب؟



بولس الرسول يقول فى جسارة "لأنه جعل الذى لم يعرف خطية خطية لأجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه".



القديس مار أفرام السريانى يقول [السبح للغنى الذى دفع عنا ما لم يقترضه وكتب على نفسه صكاً وصار مديناً] (الترنيمة الثانية عن الميلاد).



القديس أمبروسيوس يقول [ بالجسد علّق على الصليب ولأجل هذا صار لعنة. ذاك الذى حمل لعنتنا] (شرح الإيمان المسيحى – الكتاب الثانى- الفصل 11).



والقديس أثناسيوس يقول [ ولأن كلمة الله هو فوق الكل فقد لاق به بطبيعة الحال أن يوفى الدين بموته وذلك بتقديم هيكله وآنيته البشرية لأجل حياة الجميع. ] (تجسد الكلمة فصل 9 الفقرة 2).



مسألة إهانة كرامة الله: 

الذين يرفضون عقيدة الكفارة يقولون: "إن شر

الإنسان لا يمكن أن يجرح كرامة الله، ولا يهينه. إذ كيف



للإنسان أن يمس كرامة الله، حتى لو فعل الإنسان كل ما فى وسعه من شر!!؟" ونحن نجيب عليهم بأن خطية الإنسان لن تمس كرامة الله طالما يعلن الله غضبه ضد الخطية. أما إذا لم يعلن غضبه كقدوس ففى هذه الحالة –وهذا مستحيل- تكون كرامته قد أهينت إذ لم تعلن قداسته المطلقة كرافض للشر. ولهذا فنحن نرى العدل والرحمة يتلاقيان بالصليب وبهذا أعلنت قداسة الله العادل ومحبته فى آنٍ واحد.



وقد أوضح القديس أثناسيوس أن العدل الإلهى قد استوفى بآلام وموت الصليب فقال [ لهذا كان أمام كلمة الله مرة أخرى أن يأتى بالفاسد إلى عدم فساد، وفى نفس الوقت أن يوفى مطلب الآب العادل المطالب به الجميع وحيث أنه هو كلمة الآب ويفوق الكل، فكان هو وحده الذى يليق بطبيعته أن يجدد خلقة كل شئ وأن يتحمل الآلام عوضاً عن الجميع وأن يكون نائباً عن الجميع لدى الآب ] (تجسد الكلمة فصل 7 فقرة 5). 





*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 مارس 2011)

> اليس موت الناسوت علي الصليب ليفدي العالم ظلم له حيث يكفر خطايا لم يرتكبها؟


*لا مش ظلم دا حب 
الفادى تقدم طوعا منه بالحب لتقديم ذاته ذبيحة اثم عن خطايا جنس البشر ليس رغما عنه
*


> لماذا نرث خطيئة ابينا ادم اليس هذا ظلم لنا ؟


*انت ورثت طبيعة ساقطة وليس خطية بعينها لانك من صلب ادم وطبيعى انك سترث طبيعته الفاسدة *


> لماذا لم يغفر الله لنا خطيئتنا دون الفداء بالاعتزار له والتوبه والندم علي ما فعلنا ؟


*وكيف سيتحقق العدل والمصالحة *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 مارس 2011)

أولاً : الناسوت إفتدانا بكامل إرادته ، فليس فى ذلك ظلم ، بل محبة منه

فهل إذا إفتدى الأب إبنه من وسط النار لينقذه ، هل نعيب عليه أم نمدح عظمة محبته !!!

ثانياُ : الوراثة قانون يحكم الحياة كلها
الشجرة تورث مرضها الجرثومى لكل أفرعها
الوالدين الحاملين للإيدز أو للأمراض الوراثية المتنوعة ، يورثانها لأولادهم

إنه قانون نافذ ، شئنا أم أبينا

ثالثاً : الله كامل فى عدله وفى رحمته معاً
فالمغفرة ترفع شأن الرحمة وتخفض شأن العدل

فى الفداء يكتمل الرحمة والعدل معاً


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مارس 2011)

> لماذا نرث خطيئة ابينا ادم اليس هذا ظلم لنا ؟


*أى خطية يرتكبها الإنسان مهما كانت صغيره بدون قبول كفارة المسيح والاعتراف والتوبه كفيلة بأن تبقيه  فى جحيم أبدى.
فهل يوجد ذلك الإنسان الذى لم يخطئ ؟
إن وجد فهو وحده له الحق فى التظلم من وراثة نتائج خطية آدم وليس أنت أو أنا أو أى بشرى آخر.*


----------



## -مهاجر- (29 مارس 2011)

> لا مش ظلم دا حب
> الفادى تقدم طوعا منه بالحب لتقديم ذاته ذبيحة اثم عن خطايا جنس البشر ليس رغما عنه



ما دليلك علي انه ليس ظلم من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 مارس 2011)

هو نفسه قال : من أجل هذه الساعة أنا أتيت

هو بيحبنا وعاوز يفدينا

زعلان ليه إنت بقه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مارس 2011)

ناظرين الى رئيس الايمان و مكمله يسوع الذي من اجل السرور الموضوع امامه احتمل الصليب مستهينا بالخزي فجلس في يمين عرش الله* عب (12 :2 )


----------



## -مهاجر- (29 مارس 2011)

> البعض يقولون  لماذا لا يغفر الله الخطية بناءً على طلب الإنسان بدون آلام الصليب  ومعاناته. ونحن نجيبهم: أن الله إذا غفر بدون قصاص كامل للخطية يكون كمن  يتساوى عنده الخير والشر. وإذا كان الغفران هو علامة لرحمته فأين قداسته  الكاملة كرافض للشر إن لم تأخذ الخطية قصاصاً عادلاً؟




لا يا اخي من قال ان الرحمه تناقض العدل الالهي ساضرب لك مثالا للتوضيح اذا اخطا ابنين في ابيهما وذهب احدهما واعتذر للاب ولم يعتذر الاخر فسامح الاب الذي اعتذر ولم يسامح الاخر فهل يكون قد ظلم الذي لم يعتذر لانه لم يسامحه ايضا لا طبعا

لان الاول الذي اعتذر عمله افضل فاستحق المغفره والاخر عمله سئ فاستحق عدم المغفره


----------



## -مهاجر- (29 مارس 2011)

> فهل يوجد ذلك الإنسان الذى لم يخطئ ؟
> إن وجد فهو وحده له الحق فى التظلم من وراثة نتائج خطية آدم وليس أنت أو أنا أو أى بشرى آخر.



حتي لو كنا نحن خطائين فليس من العدل ان نرث خطيئة لم نرتكبها بل العدل ان نحاسب علي اخطائنا نحن فقط


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مارس 2011)

*الله غفور رحيم.. فلماذا لم يسامح آدم وتنتهي المشكلة؟

ج: وهذا الحل لا يصلح للأسباب الآتية: 

أ- الله كامل في رحمته وكامل أيضاً في عدله، فلو سامح آدم فإن هذا يتعارض مع عدله.. لقد حذر الله آدم من الأكل من الشجرة، وأعطاه كل مقومات عدم السقوط مثل الحكمة والشبع بخالقه والفرح الروحي، والأكل من جميع أشجار الجنة باستثناء هذه الشجرة فقط، فعندما يخطئ آدم ولا ينال العقوبة التي سبق أن فرضها الله عليه فان هذا يعتبر ضد العدل الإلهي.



ب- لو ناقض الإنسان نفسه وغيَّر أقواله فان هذا يعتبر نوع من النقص.. فكيف ينقض الله أقواله؟!.. " ليس الله إنسان فيكذب.ولا إبن إنسان فيندم. هل يقول ولا يفعل أو يتكلم ولا يفي " (عد 23: 19) " هل الله يعوّج القضاء أو القدير يعكس الحق " (أي 8: 3) هل يقول الله لآدم " وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها " ولم يكتف الله بهذه الوصية بل أوضح له مغبة المخالفة " لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت " (تك 2: 18) وعندما يأكل الإنسان يسرع إليه الله قائلاً: إيه يا آدم؟! هل أنت صدقت كلامي؟! أنني كنت أُخيفك فقط، لكنك لن ترَ الموت قط لأن موتك ضد رحمتي الغير محدودة.. أذهب يا آدم لن تموت. فقط لا تكرر فعلتك الشنعاء ثانية لكيما أحبك.. هل يعقل هذا؟! 



ج- إن لم يمت الإنسان يكون الله غير صادق، وعلى حد تعبير القديس أثناسيوس " كان أمراً مرعباً لو أن الله بعدما تكلم يصير كاذباً – حيث كان الله أصدر حكمه على الإنسان بأن يموت موتاً، إن تعدي الوصية والذي يحدث أنه لا يموت – فتبطل كلمة الله حينذاك، ولو كان الإنسان لم يمت بعد أن قال الله إننا نموت لأصبح الله غير صادق " (تجسد الكلمة 6: 3).



د- لو برَّأ القاضي الأرضي مُذنباً، لحُسِب هذا القاضي ذاته مذنباً في حق العدالة، فهل يحطم ديان الأرض كلها قانون العدالة الإلهية ويبرئ المذنب؟! كلاَّ.. وإن قال أحد أن القاضي الأرضي لابد أن يحكم بالعدل لأنه مقيّد بقوانين، كما إن رؤساءه يراقبونه، أما الخالق فهو حر يفعل ما يشاء.. نقول: نعم الخالق حُرُّ يفعل ما يشاء، ولكنه لن يفعل إلاَّ الحق والعدل وما يتناسب مع كماله الذاتي.

ه- الصَفح شئ وإصلاح الطبيعة شئ آخر، فما الفائدة إنك تصفح عن السارق دون علاجه من داء السرقة؟



هب أنك أمسكت بلص وهو يمد يده ويسرقك، وصممت أن تذهب به إلى قسم الشرطة، فأخذ يسترق قلبك ويقول لك أن زوجته على حافة الموت وتحتاج لعلاج يرد لها الحياة، وأولاده منذ البارحة لم يتذوقوا طعاماً، فرقَّ قلبك ورثيتَ لحاله وصفحتَ عنه.. تُرى هل بهذا العفو تكون قد أصلحت حاله؟ كلاَّ، لأنك ستتركه ليسرق غيرك بعد دقائق قليلة. انه يحتاج منك أن تذهب معه إلى بيته لتتأكد من صحة أقواله، ولو كان صادقاً فانه يحتاج إلى عمل شريف يأكل منه لقمة العيش، ويحتاج لمن يراعيه ويعالجه من داء السرقة حتى يُشفى تماماً.



و- لو سامح الله آدم، فمن أدراك أنه لا يكرّر الخطأ بصورة أو بأخرى، وربما طمعاً في العفو الإلهي والرحمة غير المحدودة، ولو سامح الله كل من يخطئ وعفى عنه لتحول العالم إلى فوضى وغابة، وتضيع المهابة الإلهية.. يحكى عن أحد الملوك ويدعى سلوقس ملك لوكرى انه سنَّ قانوناً وكل من يخالفه يتعرض لعقوبة قلع عينيه، وفوجئ بسقوط ابنه في المخالفة، وتكاثر الشفعاء على الملك لكيما يعفو عن ولي العهد، إلاَّ أنه رفض وأمر بقلع عين واحدة لإبنه، وقلع عينه هو متحملاً بذلك نصف العقوبة وحفظ للقانون قدسيته وللعدالة حقها بالكامل.



ويناقش القمص صليب حكيم هذا الرأي بعقل راجح وفكر حكيم فيقول " وكأن الله نسى ما سبق أن قاله لآدم وحذره منه، أو أنه كان غير جاد في وصيته وفي تحذيره له، أو أن قوله كان مجرد تهديد لآدم ليس إلاَّ، أو كان مجرد مبالغة منه في تخويفه لآدم بانه سيعاقبه في حالة مخالفته للوصية دون أن تكون له النية في عقابه، أو كأنه بعد أن أعطى وصيته وحدَّد عقاب مخالفتها عَدَل عن قوله إذ أدرك أنه كان مخطئاً فيما قال، أو أن تقديره لظروف آدم كان إدراكاً ناقصاً، لذلك يجب عليه أن يسامحه، أو كأنه كان يريد أن يضع الإنسان في متاهة من عدم التمييز بين مكافأة المطيع وعقاب العاصي، حيث يستوى عنده الطاعة والعصيان، وبذلك يعامل القاتل كالمقتول والسارق كالمسروق.. وهكذا تتحطم كل قيم العدالة والحكمة لدى الله، وينمحي معنى الفضيلة، ويتبدد رجاء البشرية في تطلعها إلى إله عادل يجري أحكامه في مقاصدها. نعم لو كان قد غفر الله لآدم لأضحى الله بغير كلمة ثابتة، وما استطاع أن يعطي شريعة أو وصية يُلزِم بها الإنسان. لأنه بعد أن عَدل عن قوله، ولم ينفذ ما سبق أن أنذر به، واتضح أنه غير جاد فيما يقول أو أنه يخطئ في تقديره عندما يقول، فانه سوف لا يتوقع بعد طاعة من الإنسان.. بعد أن ضاعت هيبته وانعدمت مخافته لدى الإنسان بعدم ثبوت كلمته..



لو فرضنا أن شخصاً مَثَلَ أمام القاضي للحكم عليه بسبب ارتكابه جريمة قتل مثلاً، وتوافرت كل أسباب إدانته، فهل يصح أن يعفو القاضي عنه لرحمة قلبه، أو لأن القاتل ارتكب جريمة القتل لأول مرة في حياته؟!.. لو فُرض أن عفى القاضي أو حاكم المدينة عن القاتل وغفر له ولم يعاقبه، وعفا عن السارق وغفر له ولم يعاقبه، فماذا يمكن أن يحدث في مدينة هذا الحاكم أو هذا القاضي الذي يغفر كل الأخطاء.. إن الصالحين أنفسهم في هذه المدينة لكي يأخذوا حقوقهم بأنفسهم، أو لكي يردوا الشرور عن أنفسهم سيستخدمون أسلوب الشر الذي يستخدمه الأشرار.. وتصبح المغفرة والرحمة عند هذا الحاكم وبالاً على كل أهل مدينته.. وبذلك مغفرة هذا الحاكم تحوّل مدينته إلى مدينة أشرار ومجرمين.. 

والأمر لا يتعلق بخطية آدم وحده بل بخطايا كل البشر التي على مثال خطية آدم، لأنه إن كان الله غفر لآدم خطيته لرحمته به وأعفاه من تحمل العقاب لوجب أن يغفر لكل الناس خطاياهم ويعفيهم من العقاب (1).



ونطرح في نهاية الإجابة سؤالاً جانبياً وهو إن كان الله لم يسامح آدم فلماذا أمرنا أن نسامح بعضنا بعضاً؟



والحقيقة كما رأينا أن الموقف بالنسبة لله مختلف عن الموقف بالنسبة للبشر، فبالنسبة لله كان لابد للعدل أن يأخذ مجراه حتى يحتفظ الله بهيبته أمام الخليقة كلها، ولو سامح الله آدم فان أبناء آدم سيتعدون على بعضهم البعض، ويضيع الهدف الإلهي من خلقة إنسان يعيش في حياة البر والقداسة والسلام، وقد صنع الله أعظم ما هو من التسامح إذ تحمل بنفسه عقاب خطايانا.. أما بالنسبة للبشر فقد أوصانا الله أن نتسامح لكيما نحفظ للمجتمع سلامه، ولا نقابل الشر بالشر حتى لا نعطي فرصة أكبر لعدو الخير، وفيما نحن نتسامح مع المسيئين والأعداء نثق في الله ضابط الكل الذي سيجازي كل واحد بحسب أعماله " لي النقمة أنا أجازي يقول الرب" (رو 12: 19) وإذا عجز الإنسان عن التسامح فانه يلجأ إلى الحاكم الذي " لا يحمل السيف عبثاً إذ هو خادم الله منتقم للغضب من الذي يفعل الشر" (رو 13: 4).



ونضيف على الإجابة السابقة بعض النقاط الصغير: 

أ- الخطية الموجهة ضدنا هي خطية محدودة. أما الخطية في حق الله فهي غير محدودة.



ب- قد نصفح نحن بسبب نسياننا الإساءة، وهدوء عواطفنا البشرية، وقد نصفح طمعاً في صفح الآخرين عنا. أما الله فلا ينسى ولا يتغير ولا يتساهل في الحق الإلهي.



ج- ليست مغفرة الخطية بالأمر الهين، وليست الخطية مثل القذارة التي تلتصق بجسم الإنسان فيتخلص منها بقليل من الماء، لكن الطريق الوحيد للخلاص هو سفك الدم غير المحدود.



د- ليست المشكلة في مغفرة الخطية فقط، ولكن بالأكثر في إصلاح الطبيعة التي فسدت بالخطية.



ه-حقاً إن الله يسامح، ولكنه يسامح قانونياً، وقانون العدالة الإلهية يقتضي انه " بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة " (عب 9: 22) " لأن الدم يُكفِر عن النفس" (لا 7: 11) ولذلك تجسد الله وسفك دمه لكيما يرفع عقاب خطايانا.
*


----------



## fredyyy (29 مارس 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> لا يا اخي من قال ان الرحمه تناقض العدل الالهي ساضرب لك مثالا للتوضيح اذا اخطا ابنين في ابيهما وذهب احدهما واعتذر للاب ولم يعتذر الاخر فسامح الاب الذي اعتذر ولم يسامح الاخر فهل يكون قد ظلم الذي لم يعتذر لانه لم يسامحه ايضا لا طبعا
> 
> لان الاول الذي اعتذر *عمله افضل* *فاستحق المغفره* والاخر عمله سئ فاستحق عدم المغفره





*كلامك جيد *

*لكن المثال لا ينطبق على الحقيقة *

*مثال الابن صاحب العمل الجيد حصل على المغفرة *

*ماذا لو كان الانسان الذي تتحدث عنه ... ميت ... أي ليس من الامكان أن يعمل *

*الانسان الخاطي ميت لا يستطيع أن يُقدم أي نوع من الأعمال *

*الانسان الخاطي محتاج إحياء ... ثم تأتي الأعمال نتيجة حتمية لنوال الحياة *
أفسس 2 : 5 
*وَنَحْنُ أَمْوَاتٌ بِالْخَطَايَا* *أَحْيَانَا* مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ  بِالنِّعْمَةِ أَنْتُمْ مُخَلَّصُونَ 

بطرس الاولى 2 : 24 
الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، *لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ* عَنِ الْخَطَايَا *فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ*. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. ​*إذاً أعمال البر نعملها نتيجة أننا أصبحنا أحياء * 
*بدون الايمان بموت المسيح *

*نظل أموات ... ثمار الميت لا يقبلها الله *

*المسيح مُعطي الحياة ... ويضمن ابديتنا *
يوحنا 10 : 28 
وَأَنَا *أُعْطِيهَا* *حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً* وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. 
​


----------



## -مهاجر- (29 مارس 2011)

> - الله كامل في رحمته وكامل أيضاً في عدله، فلو سامح آدم فإن هذا يتعارض مع عدله



انا اعلم ان تعارض العدل يعني حدوث ظلم فمن المظلوم هنا 

فالله هو المخطوء في حقه اذا من حقه ان يعفو او لا ولا يكون قد ظلم احدا



> *لو ناقض الإنسان نفسه وغيَّر أقواله فان هذا يعتبر نوع من النقص.. فكيف ينقض الله أقواله؟*



ولكن الله لم يعاقب ادم بالفعل بالموت بل عاقبه باشياء اخري واذا كان الله يريد رحمته وعدم قتله فلماذا حكم عليه مسبقا بالقتل وهو يعلم انه سيخطئ اليس الله يعلم الغيب ولكن كان الله يمكنه ان يخبره بالتوبه ويحكم عليه بالموت اذا لم يتوب وبهذا تكون هناك عقوبه رادعه ورحيمه وليست ظالمه بدلا من ان يتجسد الله وعذرا  انا لا اقصد يعني يهان من عباده




> *لو فرضنا أن  شخصاً مَثَلَ أمام القاضي للحكم عليه بسبب ارتكابه جريمة قتل مثلاً،  وتوافرت كل أسباب إدانته، فهل يصح أن يعفو القاضي عنه لرحمة قلبه، أو لأن  القاتل ارتكب جريمة القتل لأول مرة في حياته؟!*



 مثال القاضي الذي يحكم بين الناس مختلف لانه يحكم ليردع الناس عن الخطا في حق بعضهم البعض واذا لم يحكم علي المجرم يكون قدظلم المجتمع لانه سيؤذي الناس بعضهم ويستبيحو ذلك اما الله فالخطا في حقه هو وحده فان سامح الناس هو حر جل وعلا في ذلك لانه لن يكون قد ظلم احد


----------



## -مهاجر- (29 مارس 2011)

> *كلامك جيد *
> 
> *لكن المثال لا ينطبق على الحقيقة *
> 
> ...



لماذا يعتبر ميت اليس فيه لسان ليعتزر لله اليس فيه قلب ليندم عن ما فعله


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> لماذا يعتبر ميت اليس فيه لسان ليعتزر لله اليس فيه قلب ليندم عن ما فعله



*شوف يا اخ مهاجر من خلال كلامى مع كتير من المسلمين بشوف 
ان اكبر مشكلة بتواجههم فى فهم الخلاص المسيحى هو مفهومهم عن الخطية 
اخ مهاجر لكى تفهم خلاص المسيح يجب ان تفهم اولا ما هى الخطية 
الخطية ليست الزنى والقتل والكذب والسرقة ووووو كل هذة هى النتائج 
اما الخطية هى الطبيعة الشريرة الساكنة فى قلب الانسان 
التى تدفعه الى الانفصال والابتعاد عن الله 
الانسان الخاطى ميت ,بمعنى انه ميت روحيا لانه منفصل عن الله 
الانفصال عن الله هو الموت كما يقول الكتاب المقدس اجرة الخطية هى موت 
هذا هو الموت الروحى ,لان الله قدوس ولا يخالط الخطية ابدا 
ولذلك الانسان الخاطى لايستطيع ان يتواجد فى حضرة الله ويكون مقبول ,لانه مدنس ومنجس بالخطية 
الخطية مرض فى الانسان وليست عرض وقتى يمكن الاعتذار 
عنه وانتهت المشكلة 
طيب انت غلطت انهارده وسرقت واعتذرت لربنا وقولتله سامحنى 
وسامحك فعلا ,ايه اللى يخليك متعملهاش تانى ؟
ايه الفايده اللى انت استفدتها ؟لا شئ لان الطبيعة الشريرة 
الساكنة فى الانسان الموروثة من ادم ستدفعه مرة اخرى للخطأ 
اذا الموضوع متحلش والانسان لازال كما هو مريض بالخطية ومنفصل عن الله القدوس 
المشكلة تأتى من عمليه تسفيه الخطية والتهاون معها واعتبارها مجرد غلطة يمكن الاعتذار عنها والتكفير عنها وخلاص 
لكن مفهوه الخطية فى الكتاب المقدس اعمق بكثير وهو مرتبط 
بقداسة الله القدوس الذى لايحتمل الخطية لكنه فى نفس الوقت يحب الخاطى ولذلك بذل نفسه من اجل الخاطى ليخلصه من مرض الخطية ونتائجها 
ليس ليخلصه فقط من الدينونة ولكن ليعالجه ويشفيه من مرض الخطية الساكن فيه ليعود مرة اخرى ابن او ابنة لله بالتبنى 
ليعود لعلاقة حقيقية مع الله الكلى القداسة 

كما قلت لك يا اخ مهاجر الانسان الخاطى انسان ميت والميت لايستطيع ان يفعل اى شئ
لا اعمال صالحة ولا اى شئ وحتى لو عمل لن تخلصه لان لازال القلب مريض ومبتعد عن 
الله بسبب الخطية ساكنة فيه 
يجب علاج جذرى علاج من الداخل للخارج وليس العكس 


*


----------



## -مهاجر- (30 مارس 2011)

> الخطية ليست الزنى والقتل والكذب والسرقة ووووو كل هذة هى النتائج





> اما الخطية هى الطبيعة الشريرة الساكنة فى قلب الانسان
> التى تدفعه الى الانفصال والابتعاد عن الله


 

الله هو الذي خلق بداخلي هذه الطبيعه 
فليس عدلا ان يحاسبني عليها لاني لم اختارها لنفسي 
وبالتالي ليس من المنطقي ان يفتديني منها


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> الله هو الذي خلق بداخلي هذه الطبيعه
> فليس عدلا ان يحاسبني عليها لاني لم اختارها لنفسي
> وبالتالي ليس من المنطقي ان يفتديني منها




*لا غلط هو لم يخلقك بهذة الطبيعة والا هو ليس الله بل الشيطان *
*لان الله لايخلق الخطية والشر *
*لكن الله خلق ادم وحواء فى جنة عدن فى حالة البراءة لكن ماحدث ان ادم وحواء اختارا الخطية والبعد عن الله بأرادتهما *
*ونحن ابناء ادم وحواء ورثنا هذة الطبيعة الشريرة ولذلك افتدانا الله منها فى المسيح يسوع بسبب محبته لنا *

*قولى يا اخ مهاجر ,هل تنكر ان الانسان مهما كان صالح او حاول الصلاح او زاد من اعماله الحسنة ,هل تنكر انه يظل بداخله شر ؟*
*ماذا عن الطفل الا ترى ان حتى الطفل يفعل الخطية ؟*
*من اين اتى له العناد والكذب والغيرة ؟ من اين ؟ اليس من الطبيعة الشريرة ؟*
*طيب اذا الطبيعة الشريرة موجودة عند كل البشر حتى الاطفال *
*فعندما تقول ان الله هو الذى خلقك بهذة الطبيعة الفاسدة فأنت تتهم الهك ايضا الذى تعبده بأنه اله يخلق الشر مثله مثل الشيطان *
*فأنت لم تخرج من المأزق ولكن ادخلت نفسك فى dilemma ومشكلة تانية عن الهك نفسه الذى تعبده *
*هل الهك الذى تعبده يخلق الخطية والشر ؟ اذا كان هذا هو الهك فهذة مأساة *


----------



## The Antiochian (30 مارس 2011)

> الله هو الذي خلق بداخلي هذه الطبيعه
> فليس عدلا ان يحاسبني عليها لاني لم اختارها لنفسي
> وبالتالي ليس من المنطقي ان يفتديني منها


 
*أخي الحبيب ،، الله لم يخلق هذه الطبيعة *
*وإنما الإنسان اكتسبها بالسقوط*
*من ليس له الطبيعة الساقطة لا يجرب من الداخل *
*كما رأينا في الكتاب المقدس ، الحية جربت حواء من الخارج ، وابليس جرب المسيح من الخارج .*

*بالسقوط الإنسان لبس الخطيئة واكتسب طبيعتها *
*وكان لا بد من فدائه والارتقاء بطبيعته*


----------



## -مهاجر- (30 مارس 2011)

> لا غلط هو لم يخلقك بهذة الطبيعة والا هو ليس الله بل الشيطان
> لان الله لايخلق الخطية والشر



اذا كان الله بيده كل شئ لماذا لم يمنع الشيطان من خلق الشر وكان اراح باله من البدايه ولم يتعب نفسه في الصلب واهانة خلقه ولكن الله خلق الشر في الانسان وخلق الخير ايضا ليختبره في اي الطريقين يسير واذا اخطا هل يتوب ام لا هذا هو ما في ديني ان الله خلق الشر لحكم طيبه وليس لانه شرير كما رايتي هي ليست معضله


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> اذا كان الله بيده كل شئ لماذا لم يمنع الشيطان من خلق الشر وكان اراح باله من البدايه ولم يتعب نفسه في الصلب واهانة خلقه ولكن الله خلق الشر في الانسان وخلق الخير ايضا ليختبره في اي الطريقين يسير واذا اخطا هل يتوب ام لا هذا هو ما في ديني ان الله خلق الشر لحكم طيبه وليس لانه شرير كما رايتي هي ليست معضله



*لا هى معضلة ومعضلة كبيرة كمان وقد تسببت هذة ال dilemma فى الحاد الكثيرين 
خطأ يا اخ مهاجر ما تقوله منافى تماما للمنطق من يخلق الشر هو شرير من يتسبب فى وجود شئ سئ هو شرير 
لان من يخلق شئ فأنه يعبر عن مابداخله 
اذا كان الله خلق الشر فهو بذلك يعبر عن الشر الذى بداخله ويترجمه فى صورة الشر المخلوق وهذا حاشا طبعا لالهنا ان يفعل ذلك 
ما الفرق بين الله والشيطان فى نظرك ؟ اذا كان الله يخلق الشر والشيطان يسبب الشر ما الفرق بينهما ؟ 
المعضلة الحقيقة هى فيما تقول  لان اذا كان الله هو من خلق الشر فى الانسان فلماذا يختبره ويحاسبه اذا ؟
اذا كان هو من تسبب فى وجود الشر والخطية فى الانسان فلماذا يحاسب الانسان على ماتسبب فيه هو ؟
هذة هى المعضلة الحقيقية التى ليست لها حل 
ثم يا اخ مهاجر كما قلت لك انت  ستواجه  مشكلة فى فهم طبيعة الخطية بحسب فكر الله فى الكتاب المقدس وهذا شئ طبيعى 
اذا كنت تؤمن يااخى ان الله نفسه يخلق الشر فمن الطبيعى ان لاتستوعب مدى نجاسة الخطية فى نظر الله لانه اذا كان الهك نفسه يخلق الشر فما المشكلة اذا فى ان يفعل الانسان الخطية والشر ثم يعتذر ,هو والهه واحد يفعلان الشر 
معضلة ,معضلة كبيرة 

*


----------



## -مهاجر- (30 مارس 2011)

اولا انتي لم تجاوبيني علي سؤالي وهو اذا كان الله بيده كل شئ لماذا لم يمنع الشيطان من خلق الشر وكان اراح باله من البدايه ولم يتعب نفسه في الصلب واهانة خلقه؟

وثانيا لا اريد ان نغير الموضوع وندخل في نقاش يمكن ان يطول في موضوع اسلامي


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> اولا انتي لم تجاوبيني علي سؤالي وهو اذا كان الله بيده كل شئ لماذا لم يمنع الشيطان من خلق الشر وكان اراح باله من البدايه ولم يتعب نفسه في الصلب واهانة خلقه؟



*اجاوبك على سؤالك 
الله ليس اله يفرض نفسه لكنه اعطى حرية الاختيار 
الشيطان كان ملاك وسقط هو اختار السقوط ,الله لن يفرض ارادته 
الله لم يخلق الشيطان شيطان كما تظن ولكنه خلقه ملاك زهرة بنت الصبح لكنه سقط فى الكبرياء والتعدى على الله فأصبح شيطان 
وهذا كان بكامل ارادته واختياره ,اذا الله لم يخلق الشر ولم يخلق الشيطان شيطان
 جاوبنى انت الان ما الفرق بين الله والشيطان ؟ 
لماذا يحاسب الله البشر اذا كان هو السبب فى سقوطهم فى الشر ؟ 
مالحكمة من خلق شئ فاسد ثم محاسبة البشر عليه ؟
هذا هو الظلم بعينه ,وليس الصلب والفداء 
انا احاسب على اختياراتى الحرة وليس على اشياء لم اتسبب انا فيها او فى وجودها 

وايه هى اهانة خلقه  ؟ مين خلقه اللى اتهانوا فى الصلب ؟


*


----------



## -مهاجر- (30 مارس 2011)

> *اجاوبك على سؤالك
> الله ليس اله يفرض نفسه لكنه اعطى حرية الاختيار
> الشيطان كان ملاك وسقط هو اختار السقوط ,الله لن يفرض ارادته
> الله لم يخلق الشيطان شيطان كما تظن ولكنه خلقه ملاك زهرة بنت الصبح لكنه سقط فى الكبرياء والتعدى على الله فأصبح شيطان
> وهذا كان بكامل ارادته واختياره ,اذا الله لم يخلق الشر ولم يخلق الشيطان شيطان*



طيب انا معك ان ادم يستحق العقوبه علي طبيعته الساقطه التي علي حد قولك هو من اختارها لماذا اعاقب انا علي هذه الطبيعه اذا كنت ورثتها غصب عني ولم اختارها لنفسي مثل ادم؟؟؟؟؟

هذا سؤالي اما سؤالك فساجيبك عليه*

*


> *جاوبنى انت الان ما الفرق بين الله والشيطان ؟ *




الفرق ان الله لا يخلق الشر ولا يفعله ولكنه خلق كل شئ اما الشيطان فيفعل الشر طيب كيف ؟؟ اجيبك الله  يخلق ما نظنه نحن شر ولكنه يخلقه بهدف الخير للناس فالله خلق الحلال وخلق الحرام لا ليؤذينا ولكن ليختبرنا اي الطريقين نختار فمن اختار الخير ينال حب الله والجنه ومن اختار الشر ينال غضب الله والنار اذا الحلا والحرام الغرض منهما الاختبار وليس الازيه وان يريد الله اختبار الناس ليس معناه بالطبع انه ظالم او شرير وهكذا كل ما علي الارض مما نظنه شر هو في الاصل خير




> *لماذا يحاسب الله البشر اذا كان هو السبب فى سقوطهم فى الشر ؟*




هو ليس السبب في سقوطنا ولكنه خلق لنا الحلال والحرام ليختبرنا في اي السبيلين نسير اما بالنسبه لطبيعة السقوط فلم يخلقها الله , الله في الاسلام جعل الانسان مخير لقد اخطات في هذا لاني سمعت حديث (كل ابن ادم خطاء) ولكن فهمت انه ليس معني انه كلنا نخطئ انه الله هو الذي اجبرنا علي هذا لكن بالنسبه للخير الذي يخلقه الله ونحن نظنه شر فهذا صحيح لان الله خلق كل شئ وكما وضحت لك ان حكمه من حكم الشر الاختبار للانسان
*
*


> *وايه هى اهانة خلقه  ؟ مين خلقه اللى اتهانوا فى الصلب ؟*




انا اقصد ان الصلب يهن الله نفسه


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2011)

*اخ مهاجر نحن ورثنا طبيعة ادم الفاسدة مثلما ترث انت صفاتك الشخصية من والديك بالجينات 
انت لن تحاسب على خطية ادم ولكن ستحاسب على خطاياك انت 
وخطيتك انت فكما انك ورثت الطبيعة الساقطة من ادم انت ايضا لك خطاياك الشخصية التى ستحاسب عليها 

اخ مهاجر لايوجد شر هدفه خير ,الشر شر والخير خير 
لايوجد منطقة رمادية بينهما 
طيب ما الهدف يا اخ مهاجر ان يخلق الله الحلال والحرام والخير والشر ليختبرنا ,الاتعتقد ان هذا مرض ان يختبرنا وهو يعرف النتيجة مسبقا ؟
الله لايخلق الشر يا اخ مهاجر ولايخلق الحرام انما الانسان بأختياره الحر يختار الشر بنفسه ولذلك هو يستحق الحساب بعد ذلك على اختياره 
اما لو خلقنا الله كما قلت وخلق الشر والخير والحلال والحرام ليضعنا تحت الاختبار مثل فئران التجارب وهو يعرف اصلا النتيجة فهذا غير منطقى وغير عادل بالمرة ووقتها تكون دينونة الله للانسان غير عادلة ويكون الله وقتها اله سادى يتسلى بعذاب البشر واختبارهم 

اخ مهاجر الله خلق الانسان لانه يحبه واعطاه حرية الاختيار 
اما طريق الله او طريق الشيطان والانسان هو من يقرر مصيره بيده ولذلك تكون دينونته من الله عادلة لانه سيحاسب على اختياره الحر 

الصلب يا اخ مهاجر هو قوة الله للخلاص لكن للاسف كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة اما عندنا نحن المخلصون هى قوة الله 
ماتراه انت بنظرتك البشرية اهانة ولا تليق بالله فانها فى الحقيقة قوة الله قوة محبته للبشر وقوة خلاصه وانتصاره على الموت والخطية والهاوية ,لان المسيح قام منتصرا غالبا اوجاع الموت والهاوية 
واحنا انتصرنا على ابليس وعلى الخطية والموت بأنتصاره هو 
المسيح ليس ملك مهزوم مهان لكنه ملك منتصر 
ولكن المشكلة يا اخ مهاجر فيما تربيت عليه من معنى الانتصار والكرامة فالانتصار عند الكثير من الناس هو فى الاسلحة والقوة البشرية وقوة السيف 
اما الانتصار عند الله والقوة فى مفهوم الله هى قوة المحبة والخلاص وهذا تم فى صليب المسيح 
*


----------



## -مهاجر- (31 مارس 2011)

> اخ مهاجر نحن ورثنا طبيعة ادم الفاسدة مثلما ترث انت صفاتك الشخصية من والديك بالجينات
> انت لن تحاسب على خطية ادم ولكن ستحاسب على خطاياك انت
> وخطيتك انت فكما انك ورثت الطبيعة الساقطة من ادم انت ايضا لك





> خطاياك الشخصية التى ستحاسب عليها





وكيف يحاسبنا الله علي اخطائنا اذا, اذا كانت ناتجه عن الطبيعه الساقطه التي ورثناها ولم نختارها؟؟؟؟



اما سؤالك



> *اخ مهاجر لايوجد شر هدفه خير ,الشر شر والخير خير *




ساعطيك مثال , مثلا اذا ابتلي الله شخصا بالمرض لا يبتليه ليؤزيه ولكن  يبتليه ليختبره هل يصبر في الشده كما في الخير ام انه سيكفر ويعترض علي  الله فاذا صبر وشكر نال رضا الله والجنه واذا كفر واعترض نال غضب الله  والنار اذا ليس كل الشر يدل علي الطبيعه الدخليه فمثلا اذا حكم القاضي علي  شخص بالاعدام هل نعتبر ذلك شر ام نري نية وقصد القاضي في ذلك




> *طيب  ما الهدف يا اخ مهاجر ان يخلق الله الحلال والحرام والخير والشر ليختبرنا  ,الاتعتقد ان هذا مرض ان يختبرنا وهو يعرف النتيجة مسبقا ؟*




لان الله في الاصل خلقنا لنعبده فهو يحب ان يري المؤمن عند الابتلاء وهو  يشكره ويصبر باختياره و حتي تكون اعمال الانسان حجة عليه يوم القيامه وحتي  لا يقال ان الله ظلم هذا الشخص وادخله النار دون ان يفعل اي مكروه لان هذا  يعتبر ظلما ان يدخل الانسان النار دون ان يفعل اي مكروه لان علم الله بمن  سيخطئ لا يعطي لله الحق ان يحاسب الناس دون ان تخطئ 




> *
> اخ مهاجر الله خلق الانسان لانه يحبه واعطاه حرية الاختيار
> اما طريق الله او طريق الشيطان والانسان هو من يقرر مصيره بيده ولذلك تكون دينونته من الله عادلة لانه سيحاسب على اختياره الحر
> *




وهل قلت لك ان الله في الاسلام يجبر الانسان علي اختياره لا الله جعل  الانسان مخير ولكن في المسيحيه الله يحاسب الناس علي اخطائهم التي فعلوها  التي في الاصل ناتجه عن طبيعه توارثوها دون اختيارهم هل هذه هي الدينونه  العادله في رايك


----------



## -مهاجر- (31 مارس 2011)

وبعدين انتي قلتي ان الخطيه هي الطبيعه الشريره 
والطبيعه الشريره توارثناها من ادم كيف نحاسب عليها؟؟؟؟ 

والان تقولي ان ما نحاسب عليه هو الاخطاء طيب اليست هذه الاخطاء ناتجه من الطبيعه الشريره ايضا؟؟؟؟

وما هي الخطيه هي الطبيعه الشريره ام هي اخطائنا نحن ؟؟؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (31 مارس 2011)

> وكيف يحاسبنا الله علي اخطائنا اذا, اذا كانت ناتجه عن الطبيعه الساقطه التي ورثناها ولم نختارها؟؟؟؟


*لأنك تخطئ بإرادتك ، الموضوع ليس حساباً بقدر ما هو درجة الإنسانية والروحانية التي تخولك معاينة الرب والعيش بقربه .*
*يعني سواء ورثت أم لم ترث فبالخطيئة شوهت إنسانيتك ، وأصبحت محتاجاً لعلاج هذه الروح والارتقاء بنفسك بالمسيح .*

*ذكرتني بسيدة كانت معنا في الحق والضلال حين حدثتنا عن أن ابنها الصغير ورث العصبية عن والده*
*هو غير مسؤول عن مشاكل والده ، ولكن عن المشاكل التي يسببها هو*
*والتي تشوه صورته*
*أرجو أن تكون الصورة وضحت*

*يا حبيبي الله لا يبتلي الإنسان ، والله يسمح بأن يُجرَب الإنسان ، ولكن ليس الله من يجرب بالشرور :*
رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 1 العدد 13 لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَداً.


----------



## -مهاجر- (31 مارس 2011)

> *لأنك تخطئ بإرادتك ، الموضوع ليس حساباً بقدر ما هو درجة الإنسانية والروحانية التي تخولك معاينة الرب والعيش بقربه .*
> *يعني سواء ورثت أم لم ترث فبالخطيئة شوهت إنسانيتك ، وأصبحت محتاجاً لعلاج هذه الروح والارتقاء بنفسك بالمسيح .*



جميل يا اخي الانطاكي فانا قد اخطات بارادتي لماذا لا يغفر الله لي هذه الخطيئه دون ان يهين نفسه بالصلب لماذا تتعارض عندكم الرحمه مع العدل فالعدل هو ان لا ينتقص من حق اي شخص شئ اذا فاذا رحم الله والناس وغفر لهم فلن يكون قد ظلم احد فما المشكله في تلك المغفره


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2011)

*شوف يا اخ مهاجر انت تقلب الموازيين وتخلط الامور وتتسائل اين العدل عندنا بينما يجب ان تسأل اين العدل فى ان يخلق الله الانسان ليختيره ويبتليه وهو يعرف النتيجة ؟
مافائدة الاختبار غير انه اله سادى مريض ؟
الله لم يخلقنا لنعبده هل هو محتاج للعبادة ؟الاتكفيه الملائكة ؟
وماذا كان يفعل قبل خلقنا من كان يعبده ؟طالما انه خلقنا لانه محتاج لعبادتنا ؟
الله خلق الانسان على صورته لانه يحب الانسان ليكون على علاقة به ليس ليختبره ولا يبتليه ولا ليعبده 
الله يبتلى الانسان ليختبره وهو يعرف مسبقا انه سيسقط فى الاختبار ,اين العدل هنا ؟

طيب فى المسيحية لايوجد عدل لان الله سيحاسبك بسبب الطبيعة الساقطة التى لم يكن لك يد فيها 
طيب وهل العدل فى ان يختبرك ويبتليك وهو يعرف انك لن تنجح فى الاختبار ؟مافائدة الاختبار ؟خلقك ليختبرك وهو يعرف انك ستكون من اهل النار ؟
الطبيعة الفاسدة انت وانا ورثناها من ادم الله ليس له ذنب فيها اساسا ,الله لم يجعل ادم يخطئ لتسقط طبيعته وتصبح فاسدة 
الغلطة كلها غلطة ادم وليس الله 
وبالرغم من ذلك فالمسيح تجسد ليفدينا من هذة الطبيعة الساقطة ,يعنى رغم انها لم تكن غلطة الله الا انه قدم بنفسه العلاج الجذرى والحل للمشكلة 
اما لما يكون الله خلقنى علشان يختبرنى وهو يعرف انى من اهل النار فهذة غلطة الله وظلم منه 

*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> جميل يا اخي الانطاكي فانا قد اخطات بارادتي لماذا لا يغفر الله لي هذه الخطيئه دون ان يهين نفسه بالصلب لماذا تتعارض عندكم الرحمه مع العدل فالعدل هو ان لا ينتقص من حق اي شخص شئ اذا فاذا رحم الله والناس وغفر لهم فلن يكون قد ظلم احد فما المشكله في تلك المغفره



*قلت لك قبل كده الله لم يهين نفسه حاشا ان يهان الله الله قدم قوة محبته وخلاصه فى الصليب الذى تعتبره انت اهانة 
لان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة اما عندنا نحن المخلصون فهى قوة الله 
واين العدل عندما يسامحك على الخطأ دون ان تحاسب عليه ؟
ارأيت قاضى من قبل يسامح مجرم لانه قال سامحنى مش هعمل كده تانى ؟هل رأيت قاضى لاينفذ الحكم فى المجرم لو قاله سامحنى ؟
هل هذا هو العدل ؟
ثم انها ليست فقط مشكلة عدل انما المشكلة انه لوغفر لك كده وخلاص ستخطئ مرة تانية وتالتة ورابعة وعاشرة 
يجب حل وعلاج جذرى للمشكلة وهذا ما تم فى الصليب الذى فيه افتدانا المسيح من الطبيعة الساقطة وصرنا خليقة جديدة فى المسيح يسوع 

*


----------



## fredyyy (31 مارس 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> - ... لماذا لا *يغفر الله* لي هذه الخطيئه دون ان يهين نفسه بالصلب
> - لماذا تتعارض عندكم *الرحمه* مع *العدل* فالعدل
> - هو ان لا ينتقص من *حق* اي شخص شئ اذا
> فاذا رحم الله والناس *وغفر* لهم
> ...





*- الله يغفر على أساس من العدل ... ُمنفذاً العدل بغطاء من الرحمة *

*عدل الله يقول : *
رومية 6 : 23 
لأَنَّ *أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ*وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. 

بطرس الأولى 2 : 24 
الَّذِي *حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ* عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، 
لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. 
​*في الصليب تم العدل الإلهي بموت المسيح *

*الذي حمل خطايانا في جسده *


*ونلنا حياته بقيامته *

يوحنا الأولى 5 : 11 
وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الشَّهَادَةُ: أَنَّ اللهَ *أَعْطَانَا* حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً،
*وَهَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ هِيَ فِي ابْنِهِ*. 

بطرس الأولى 1 : 3 
مُبَارَكٌ اللهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، 
الَّذِي حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ وَلَدَنَا ثَانِيَةً 
لِرَجَاءٍ حَيٍّ، *بِقِيَامَةِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، 
*
​


----------



## -مهاجر- (1 أبريل 2011)

اخواني حاولوا ان تفهمو كلامي هذا ((نعم انا معكم ان عدل الله هو اقامة العقوبه علي العاصي لكن الرحمه ان اعطاها الله للعاصي لا تخفض من شان العدل الالهي لان خفض شان العدل تعني الظلم ولكن السؤال هو اذا رحم الله فمن المظلوم هنا حتي نقول ان العدل الالهي انخفض شانه فالعدل ان لم يتحققوتحققت الرحمه ليس معناه ان الله ليس عادل لانه لم يظلم برحمته احد))

اذا فلماذا لا يرحم الله اذا كانت رحمته لا تعني الظلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وكيف يكون الصلب لم يهين الله وقد ضربه عباده و صلبوه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2011)

بخصوص السؤال الثانى
فالظلم الواقع على الناسوت ، قد تقبله الله المتجسد محبةً فى البشرية وخلاصها

ولكن اللاهوت لا يتأثر نهائياً بأى شيئ ، فلا التجسد يؤثر عليه ولا موت الناسوت الذى إتحد به يؤثر عليه

الله يؤثر ولا يتأثر

+++
وبالنسبة للسؤال الأول

فالذى لا يقبل نقض عدله ولا يقبل نقض رحمته ، هو الله 

وهو لا ينكر ذاته ، فلا يتغاضى عن عدم الرحمة ولا يتغاضى عن عدم العدل

بل بحمته المطلقة يوجد حلولاً مقدسة ، يجتمع فيها العدل والرحمة معاً

هو يريد ذلك


----------



## -مهاجر- (2 أبريل 2011)

> بخصوص السؤال الثانى
> فالظلم الواقع على الناسوت ، قد تقبله الله المتجسد محبةً فى البشرية وخلاصها
> 
> ولكن اللاهوت لا يتأثر نهائياً بأى شيئ ، فلا التجسد يؤثر عليه ولا موت الناسوت الذى إتحد به يؤثر عليه
> ...





بالطبع اخي انا لا اقصد ان الله يتاثر ماديا لان الله قوته لا محدوده ولكني اقصد الاهانه المعنويه التي حدثت بضرب وصلب الله 



 



> وبالنسبة للسؤال الأول
> 
> فالذى لا يقبل نقض عدله ولا يقبل نقض رحمته ، هو الله
> 
> ...





برضو اخي انت لم تفهمني في ان الرحمه لا تناقض العدل المشكله انكم تفهمون  العدل خطا العدل اخي هو ان لا ينقص من اجر المحسن شئ ولا يزيد علي عقوبة  المخطئ شئ  فهل اذا رحم الله سينقص من اجر محسن شئ او سيزيد علي عقاب مخطئ شئ بالطبع لا اذا الرحمه لا تعني الظلم  فلماذا لا يغفر الله اذا كان لن يظلم بمغفرته احد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولماذا يقبل لنفسه بالاهانه من خلقه ليحقق العدل والرحمه معا وكان بيده حل افضل ولا اهانة فيه وهو ان يغفر للناس ولن يكون قد ظلم احد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (2 أبريل 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> بالطبع اخي انا لا اقصد ان الله يتاثر ماديا لان الله قوته لا محدوده ولكني اقصد الاهانه المعنويه التي حدثت بضرب وصلب الله
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* 
 ياخى الحبيب
سلام المسيح معاك
هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنة الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن بة
بل تكون لة الحياء الابدية
*


----------



## -مهاجر- (2 أبريل 2011)

> * ياخى الحبيب*
> *سلام المسيح معاك*
> *هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنة الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن بة*
> *بل تكون لة الحياء الابدية*



اذا كان اراد ان لا يهلك الناس كان غفر لهم دون ان يهين نفسه بالصلب والضرب وهل لا يستطيع الله اختيار الحلول الصحيحه لنفسه حتي يقبل بالاهانه لنفسه هل انتهت الحلول من العالم حتي لا يجد الا هذا الحل المهين كان يمكن ان يطلب منهم التوبه وكان يمكن ان يغفر لهم وكان يمكن ان يطلب من ان يفعلو الصالحات وتكون دي اصاد دي


----------



## Samir poet (2 أبريل 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> اذا كان اراد ان لا يهلك الناس كان غفر لهم دون ان يهين نفسه بالصلب والضرب وهل لا يستطيع الله اختيار الحلول الصحيحه لنفسه حتي يقبل بالاهانه لنفسه هل انتهت الحلول من العالم حتي لا يجد الا هذا الحل المهين كان يمكن ان يطلب منهم التوبه وكان يمكن ان يغفر لهم وكان يمكن ان يطلب من ان يفعلو الصالحات وتكون دي اصاد دي


* 
 يبدو انك على تعرف من هو التواضع
ولاتعرف اية هى محبة الله فى البشر
انصحك اخى الحبيب
بن ان تبحث جيدا
عن التواضع
والمحبة فى المسيحية
اولا
*


----------



## -مهاجر- (2 أبريل 2011)

> * يبدو انك على تعرف من هو التواضع*
> *ولاتعرف اية هى محبة الله فى البشر*
> *انصحك اخى الحبيب*
> *بن ان تبحث جيدا*
> ...





اخي حتي لو كان الله متواضع لا يصح ان يصل الامر الي حد الاهانه


----------



## Samir poet (2 أبريل 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> اخي حتي لو كان الله متواضع لا يصح ان يصل الامر الي حد الاهانه


 الم اقل لك انك لم تعرف ما اهو
التواضع
ومحبة اللة للبشر
انصحك اولا بن تدرس ما هو التواضع
فى المسيحية


----------



## بايبل333 (2 أبريل 2011)

*الرد على شبهة: **فداءُ المسيح لنا هل هو واجب*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أبريل 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> اذا كان اراد ان لا يهلك الناس كان غفر لهم دون ان يهين نفسه بالصلب والضرب وهل لا يستطيع الله اختيار الحلول الصحيحه لنفسه حتي يقبل بالاهانه لنفسه هل انتهت الحلول من العالم حتي لا يجد الا هذا الحل المهين كان يمكن ان يطلب منهم التوبه وكان يمكن ان يغفر لهم وكان يمكن ان يطلب من ان يفعلو الصالحات وتكون دي اصاد دي



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

أولاً : الله لا يتأثر بأى شيئ ، هو أسمى وأعلى من كل الشيئ

فكأنك تنطح الجبل ، فهل يتأثر الجبل ؟؟؟

وهو نفس ما قاله الرب : من سقط على هذا الحجر يترضض ، ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه

++يعنى : الله فوق أن يتأثر بك ، فلو أهنته فإنك تضر نفسك ، ولكن إن هو أراد أن يعاقب مخلوقاً ما فإنه سيسحقه

ثانياً : إذا إختار الله هذه الطريقة لخلاصك من نار جهنم ، فهل ترفض لأن طريقته لا تعجبك !!!!!

ثالثاً : إنه إختار هذه الطريقة بالذات ، لكى لا يخلص إلاَّ المتواضعون الذين يقدِّرون قيمة التواضع ، وليس الذين على شاكلة إبليس المتكبر الذى يحتقر التواضع


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أبريل 2011)

*إليك هذا المقطع الآبائي عن دراسة لــ د.عدنان طرابلسي :*
احتاجت البشرية إلى “ترياق ضد الموت” (اغناطيوس الإنطاكي). “طبيعتنا المريضة احتاجت إلى شافٍ. إنساننا الساقط احتاج إلى مَن يقوّمه. مَن فقد نعمة الحياة احتاج إلى مانح حياة” (غريغوريوس النيصصي). وكما يقول الدمشقي: “من هو بلا بدء ولا جسد تجسد من أجل خلاصنا لكي بالمثل يخلّص المثل”. “الطبيعة الساقطة” تشير إلى كامل الإنسان الذي احتاج إلى إعادة ولادة من جديد في الجسد والروح، ليقوم ويعود إلى درب عدم الفساد وعدم الموت. عندما قال المخلّص بأن العلاج الوحيد لمرض البشرية هو إعادة الولادة كان يتكلّم عن واقعٍ روحي نفسي جسدي في الإنسان وليس عن فكرة حقوقية. إعادة الولادة تعني التحرّر من سيطرة الشيطان ومن عبودية النزوات والاهتمامات الذاتية والإشباع الذاتي والنهوض من حالة الفساد التي نحن فيها وأخيراً التحرر من الموت والفسادية.
ترياق هذه الحالة هو “ناسوت الله” (غريغوريوس اللاهوتي)

*وإذا كنت أخي الحبيب تريد حقاً الفهم وبتعمق ، وليس مجرد الانتقاد (أصلاً انتقاد فكرة الخلاص هنا إضاعة لوقتك أخي الغالي) ، فإليك الرابط التالي ، اقرأه كاملاً بعناية :*
http://origenelmasry.wordpress.com/2010/01/11/بدعة-الخلاص-في-لحظة/


----------



## عماد+سامى (9 أبريل 2011)

السؤال الاول : اليس موت الناسوت علي الصليب ليفدي العالم ظلم له حيث يكفر خطايا لم يرتكبها؟
لا ليس ظلم لان المسيح جة بنفسة وجاء يسدد دين البشرية نتيجة محبة ( لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية) (يو 3 : 16)  (و اسلكوا في المحبة كما احبنا المسيح ايضا و اسلم نفسه لاجلنا قربانا و ذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة) (اف 5 : 2)
 هو قبل يفدي البشرية نتيجة محبة ولان محدش كان ينفع غيرة لان خطيئة ادم كانت فى حق الله والله سبحانة كان غير محدود فماكنش ينفع ان انسان عادى يفدى البشرية وثانيا لان كل انسان هو وارث خطيئة ادم لاكن المسيح كان بلا خطية خصوصا انه لم تتم ولادة المسيح عن طريق التناسل البشري
السؤال الثاني: لماذا نرث خطيئة ابينا ادم اليس هذا ظلم لنا ؟
لا لان حكم الله على ادم كان بالموت فكل المولود منه يرثه لانة ادم لو مات الموت الجسدى كان الانسان انتهى بهلاك ادم وحواء  ولاكن الله اجل قفط هذا الحكم حتى مجئ المسيح واتمام الفداء 
السؤال الثالث:لماذا لم يغفر الله لنا خطيئتنا دون الفداء بالاعتزار له والتوبه والندم علي ما فعلنا ؟
لان الله عادل وفي المسيحية لا يتراجع الله عن عدلة والله قال (و اما شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر فلا تاكل منها لانك يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت) (تك 2 : 17)
(ثم رايت السماء مفتوحة و اذا فرس ابيض و الجالس عليه يدعى امينا و صادقا و بالعدل يحكم و يحارب) (رؤ 19 : 11)
 فكان لابد ان يتمم تنفيذ حكمه
وقى النهاية يبقى انه ليس كل انسان نال الفداء يرث الملكوت
 فنحن نكمل باعمالنا (ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السماوات) (مت 7 : 21)
ولاكن يجب اولا ان ننال الخلاص من خطيئة ادم بالمعمودية (اجاب يسوع الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء و الروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله) (يو 3 : 5)


----------



## -مهاجر- (9 أبريل 2011)

> السؤال الثاني: لماذا نرث خطيئة ابينا ادم اليس هذا ظلم لنا ؟
> لا لان حكم الله على ادم كان بالموت فكل المولود منه يرثه  لانة ادم لو مات الموت الجسدى كان الانسان انتهى بهلاك ادم وحواء  ولاكن  الله اجل قفط هذا الحكم حتى مجئ المسيح واتمام الفداء




ان من قبلك قالو ان الخطيه التي ورثناها هي الطبيعه الشريره ونحن نحاسب علي خطيئتنا ولكن انا اقو انه لو علي هذا المنطق فنحن لا يجب ان نعاقب علي اخطائنا لانها ناتجه عن الطبيعه الشريره التي ورثناها ولم نختارها وانت تقول ان الخطيه هي خطية ادم وانا اقول ان هذا ظلم لاننا لم نرتكب خطيئة ادم حتي نحاسب عليها



> السؤال الثالث:لماذا لم يغفر الله لنا خطيئتنا دون الفداء بالاعتزار له والتوبه والندم علي ما فعلنا ؟
> لان الله عادل وفي المسيحية لا يتراجع الله عن عدلة والله قال (و اما شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر فلا تاكل منها لانك يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت) (تك 2 : 17)




لا الله غير كلامه وتراجع عن عدله لانه لم يعاقب ادم بالموت بعد ما قال له لو اكلت من الشجره موتا تموت رجع بعد ما اكل ادم من الشجره وقال له بالتعب تاكل في الارض وتشقي فيها وقال لحواء ستتحملين الام الحمل وسيسود عليك زوجك يعني غير كلامه بالفعل


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أبريل 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> لا الله غير كلامه وتراجع عن عدله لانه لم يعاقب ادم بالموت بعد ما قال له لو اكلت من الشجره موتا تموت رجع بعد ما اكل ادم من الشجره وقال له بالتعب تاكل في الارض وتشقي فيها وقال لحواء ستتحملين الام الحمل وسيسود عليك زوجك يعني غير كلامه بالفعل



*الله لم يغير كلامه يا اخ مهاجر حاشا 
عندما قال الله لادم موتا تموت لم يقصد الموت الجسدى على فكرة الموت الجسدى هو اسهل انواع الموت 
انما كان يقصد الموت الروحى بأنفصال أدم عن الله بعد ان كان فى علاقة معه 
وهذا الانفصال حدث بسبب خطية ادم فالله لم يغير كلامه لكن عليك انت ان تفهم انواع الموت فى الكتاب المقدس 
اجرة الخطية هى موت ,ما معنى الموت هنا ؟معناه الموت الروحى بالانفصال عن الله وهذا اصعب انواع الموت 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> عندما قال الله لادم موتا تموت لم يقصد الموت الجسدى على فكرة الموت الجسدى هو اسهل انواع الموت
> انما كان يقصد الموت الروحى بأنفصال أدم عن الله بعد ان كان فى علاقة معه
> [/COLOR][/FONT][/B][/SIZE]



نعم فانواع الموت:

1) موت أبدي: الهلاك الأبدي نتيجة الخطية. إنفصال أبدي عن
الله.

2) موت جسدي: إنفصال الروح عن الجسد.

3) موت أدبي: فقدان الإنسان لكرامته ولصورة الله ومثاله.

4) موت روحي: إنفصال الروح عن الله.


----------



## -مهاجر- (11 أبريل 2011)

صدقني اخي الانطاقي قرات في الرابط ولم اجد الرد علي هذا السؤال

لماذا يحاسبنا الله علي اخطائنا ويفتدينا منها وهي ناتجه عن طبيعتنا الساقطه التي ورثناها من ابونا ادم لم نختارها لانفسنا؟؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (11 أبريل 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> صدقني اخي الانطاقي قرات في الرابط ولم اجد الرد علي هذا السؤال
> 
> لماذا يحاسبنا الله علي اخطائنا ويفتدينا منها وهي ناتجه عن طبيعتنا الساقطه التي ورثناها من ابونا ادم لم نختارها لانفسنا؟؟؟؟


 اولا ممنوع استخدم اللون الاحمر لانو خاص بالادارة
ثانيا بنسبة لسؤلك وبختصر
اطلب من رب المجد يسوع المسيح ليقويك على الحروب الروحية تشجع وتقوا
ولا تخف


----------



## miraam (11 أبريل 2011)

-مهاجر- قال:


> صدقني اخي الانطاقي قرات في الرابط ولم اجد الرد علي هذا السؤال
> 
> لماذا يحاسبنا الله علي اخطائنا ويفتدينا منها وهي ناتجه عن طبيعتنا الساقطه التي ورثناها من ابونا ادم لم نختارها لانفسنا؟؟؟؟


 
*الله من عدله و محبته لم يحاسبنا على خطية أدم و تحملها هو عنا و فدانا و خلصنا من خطيه أدم التى كانت لابد لكى تغفر ان يسفك دم طاهر فسفك دمه الطاهر عنا و بسفك دمه عنا غفرت خطية ادم و تغيرت طبيعتنا مره اخرى و اى خطيه بنعملها دلوقتى احنا المسئولين عنها لان الله كلم الناس فى العهد القديم عن طريق الانبياء و علمهم وصاياه و اعطاهم الخطوات التى يجب ان يسيروا عليها ليصلوا للسماء و فى العهد الجديد تجسد الله و عاش وسطنا و تكلم معنا و اعطانا وصاياه و عرفنا طريق السما بعد كل ذلك اى خطيه الانسان يعملها هو المسئول عنها و هو بلا عذر فى خطيته و له ان يختار اما ان يتوب و يرجع لله و الله يقبل التوبه الصادقه عن اى خطيه لانه يريد ان الجميع يخلصون و الى معرفة الحق يقبلون و اما يختار ان يستمر فى طرق الخطيه و الشيطان لان فى النهايه الله خلق الانسان حر و مخير و ليس مسير.*

*اما بالنسبه لموضوع الموت و ان الله غير كلامه ..... الله يقصد بالموت اى البعد عن حضرة الله لان الانسان طبيعته تغيرت و لم يصبح خير فقط بل دخله الشر فلابد ان يبعد عن حضرة الله.... و تغير الطبيعه كان لازم يتورث من ادم لنا لانه ليس مجرد خطيه انما طبيعه اتغيرت زى مثلا ( مع الفارق طبعا ) الاسد فى البدايه كان كائن وديع و اليف لا يأكل الا نباتات و لكن بعد ان اكل لحوم نيئه تغيرت طبيعته و تحول الى كائن وحشى بالتالى هذه الطبيعه ورثها كل نسله  ... هذا مجرد مثال علشان اوصلك مفهوم تغير الطبيعه فالانسان كذلك خلقه الله لا يعرف الا الخير و بعد مخالفة وصيته اصبح فى الانسان خير و شر و كانت اول جريمه فى البشريه عندما قتل قايين اخيه هابيل و بدأ الله يكلم البشر و يعرفهم الخير من الشر عن طريق الانبياء ثم بنفسه لما تجسد و عاش بيننا و فدانا و غير طبيعتنا التى كانت قد فسدت بخطية ادم *

*ارجو ان اكون جاوبت على اسئلتك *


----------

